# Water moccasin



## rip18 (Feb 18, 2012)

And a captive water moccasin through the thick, scratched plexiglass...

Nikon D3, Nikkor 28-85 @ 78 mm, f/4.5, 1/60th second, ISO 2500, handheld, existing light, cropped to about 80% of frame.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 18, 2012)

They always look so judgmental...LOL

Awesome pic as usual Rip.

Bruz


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 18, 2012)

Love the perspective from the water level.  Nice one Rip!


----------



## Romo (Feb 18, 2012)

nice picture


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice shot. And a really fine lookin` light colored one too.


----------



## quinn (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow,great shot considering the circumstances Rip!He looks nice and fat!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 18, 2012)

NO mistaking those "shovel heads."  Cool pic.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome shot.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 18, 2012)

that is an awesome photo! I love that.


----------



## leo (Feb 19, 2012)

Really fine work RIP, specially through that glass


----------



## Redbow (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice shot. Looks as if he is ready to pop the fangs into anything that disturbs him..


----------



## rip18 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 21, 2012)

Great job shooting through the glass.  Awesome shot.

Hoss


----------

